# Beagle training question



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

My pup can jump his own rabbit and chase them but seems to loose them. Starts to track them down with the sent but don't make it far. I think I need to take him out with my brothers dog and let her track em down. Or is it something that just will click with him overtime?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel_Addiction (Apr 18, 2012)

Is he/she maybe getting to excited and over running the track and scent. They will do that alot when there starting out, there young and fast. Make sure and give him/her plenty of time to figure it out before trying to help your dog. Takes some time but when it happens it so rewarding you wont be able to wipe the smile off your face for a week. Mine would run the first couple of the hunt so hard there was no way they could circle. Straight through to the next county. I would take him and run him a little before we went to tire him out some. If u can run him with other dogs I would highly recommend that. I didn't when my was a pup and now he would rather hunt by him self.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

My pup does the same thing less then yr old he just tries to hard and over runs the track just don't expect to much from a pup. from what i understand a beagle really don't hit there prime till about 2-3 yr's old so i think anything up till then is just icing on the cake


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

You didn't mention how old the pup was. The old addage "practice makes perfect" applies here.
Run the dog's legs off as often as you can. The pup will get it. DO NOT expect too much too soon.


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

He is 8 months and I take him out at min once a weekend usually sat and sun both. I will take him out Sunday with my brothers older female she's a awesome dog. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I had a 2 1/2 yr old that still got way to excited & would back track every now & then. Then other days she would run like a true champ. Unfortunately she got hit by a car & now I have to start all over with a pup. Anyways I am lucky & get to run with other dogs ranging from 3 to 10 yrs old & you can see the age difference in every one. I would say the older the better. Like others said if you can run him with other older dogs it would be a good start. good luck I am going to need it to.


----------

